# Are spiders deaf?



## YELLOWFISH (Mar 30, 2007)

Are spiders deaf? The reason I ask this is because my brother has just found a large female house spider living quite happily. 


In his subwoofer speakerbox.

And that speaker "goes to eleven" (prize if you get the reference:Na_Na_Na_Na: ) 
So do spiders simply not hear the noise? Do they feel it through their feet? Is it possible for a spider to be addicted to bass? Should I hand it some little glo- sticks and let it get on with it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

crack out the whistles and white gloves, your spider will be a base head in no time.

On a serious note spiders cannot hear but feel vibrations through the floor so yes they could tell bass and wouldnt like it


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

YELLOWFISH said:


> Are spiders deaf? The reason I ask this is because my brother has just found a large female house spider living quite happily.
> 
> 
> In his subwoofer speakerbox.
> ...


 
Referance: Spinal Tap :lol2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Spiders have no ears or hearing as many animals do their hairs are covered in very fine hairs over their bodies that feel vibrations so in a way they are deaf having to feel vibrations. In the words of the beach boys feel good vibrations lol.


----------



## YELLOWFISH (Mar 30, 2007)

Matt_Wall said:


> Referance: Spinal Tap :lol2:


:no1:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

he probably died, in a bizzare gardening accident


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Spiders cannot hear they feel vibrations. Most spiders also dont see very well despite having eight eyes. They use there webs sort of like a trip wire and can "feel" when something is walking on it and that is how they know dinner is coming! :mf_dribble:


----------

